# Patience is a virture



## bobdrozen (Jul 4, 2010)

i came to this forum just a few days ago seeking advice on a camera outfit i ALMOST bought for $500.00 because i have digital and now im collecting and shooting 35mm film again.Well today is when being patient and careful paid off,ill just list what i picked up and to be honest i tried to talk the ol' boy out of some of it..i mean i tried to give him more money but he wouldn't have it.He said he wanted the stuff used..

For approx $550.00 i got...deep breath
AE-1 w canon 1.8 and a power winder EC+ in fact it came with two extra  batteries never been off the cards.
A1 not a bras-sing mark on that great black body with a power winder and a Canon 35-70mm 3.5 fixed zoom also looks new
a complete Canon extension tube set
2-Sunpak 422d dedicated flash units LN
AN extra Canon power winder ..anyone need one after this deal ill just send it..have to pay it forward..
Vivitar series 1 135mm 2.5 a 4 element Vivitar 2x multiplier 
Vivitar 70-150 3.8 zoom a set of Tiffen filters total of about 10
A Cokin A series filter set about 12 filters two holders
OH yes a T90 with no marks no bras-sing anywhere with a very nice 50mm 1.4
Canon 300tl flash
Canon 70-210mm f4 fixed
Canon 60t3 remote never been out of plastic 
all original paperwork all manuals for everything one large Halliburton aluminum foam case and a Canon green canvas and leather camera bag....

I asked him 4 or 5 times if he wanted a little more money or something else he said nope...he had to help me carry it to the truck....

Im so glad i came here and asked or i would have missed out on this deal--im serious about the power winder only one condition it has to be used not sold for profit.

thanks again guys :{)


----------



## bobdrozen (Jul 5, 2010)

nothin'...? sorry if i came across like i was being a p*&^# wasn't my intent.Just was kinda jazzed up.No one i know would know wtf i was so damn happy about..lol...

Still one thing is true i enjoy this place even being a newbie..Now i have to figure out a way to make part time money at something i haven't got paid for in 15 years.

Thanks guy if this post is just gettin under your skin i will just delete i had just seen where others  had posted similar great finds.


----------



## pbelarge (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello Bob
I am glad that this forum has helped and I am certainly glad you came across such a good deal, we all deserve such at times.


In regards to partime "professional", how do you plan on pursuing this new endeavor?


----------



## bobdrozen (Jul 5, 2010)

well back 15 years ago i did a lot of weddings and everyone was very happy with my work.Wedding shoots by their very  nature are a tremendous amount of work both prep time prior to and making sure you get the photos the Bride and groom wanted to make sure were taken.

Dont want to do that..i was going to look into stock photo company's...but once again i have been gone to long without an established portfolio to make money at stock pic's now is darn near impossible so i am looking at real estate photography,possibly mounting and framing my own work on a website...see have a lot im mulling over.

I just miss doing it and now im going to mix film and digital and see what i can come up with for ideas.


----------

